# Color shift with adjustment brush...



## Resoman (Nov 6, 2012)

I feel like I get inconsistent color results with the adjustment brush when burning in. One time, burning in a yellow leaf, I got a very neutral gray tone from the brush which didn't look at all like the leaf itself. I was able to fix it by picking a color for the brush to use, which blended in nicely with the rest of the leaves.
Just now, I was burning in a skin tone, and my result seemed a bit green. I exaggerated the effect with the slider and the area turned very green.
I don't get it; I expect the burned in tone to be the same as the original, only darker. Am I missing something?

Gary


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 6, 2012)

Do you have a colour specified in the "color" box at the bottom of the adjustment brush sliders? Using "Burn", there should be no colour effect specified. See screenshot:


----------



## bobrobert (Nov 6, 2012)

In a face green is the dominant colour. Try running your cursor over the face and look at the values for each channel at the top right under the histogram and see which is the dominant channel.


----------



## Resoman (Nov 6, 2012)

Jim, I definitely have the big "X" in the color box, meaning no color specified. 

Bobrobert, the skin tone that was going green reads 99R, 98G, 86B. I tried another, pinker, flesh tone and the burning-in did not go green. Its values were 91R, 87G, and 87B. Clearly, the first skin tone had more green content, but no more than its red content. I don't understand why it goes green when darkened way down...

Gary


----------



## Mark Sirota (Nov 6, 2012)

Any Split Toning applied?


----------

